# Time to play with Bubble Bars



## Chay (Dec 12, 2012)

My last show for 2012 is now over and I do not have another one until the start of the Spring season in March. Now is the time of year when I can spend some time playing and experimenting. I would like to try my hand at bubble bars. I have done as much research as I could find and constructed a starting point for a recipe, my supplies should be arriving sometime today while I'm at work which means this weekend I can play to my hearts content. For those that have traveled this road before me are there any tips or advice you can share before I start my big adventure?


----------



## wanalearn2soap (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow that's great. I made a "bubble bar" and it never set up good enough to package as gifts which is why I made them. I hope if your formula is great and you share the secret to them firming for packaging. I think I may have used to much castor oil.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going to try this my self tomorrow. Ill let you know how mine came out


----------



## Chay (Jan 7, 2013)

I still haven't had the chance to experiment yet. When my supplies arrived one ingredient was missing. It finally arrived a few days ago and the last of the holiday guests flew out this morning. Hopefully this weekend I can find an afternoon to play. I'll post my results too.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm curious, what's a bubble bar?


----------



## Chay (Jan 8, 2013)

Solid bubble bath that you crumble under running water.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Jan 9, 2013)

So far myne is still wet ish .... Maybe tomorrow  if I keep them by the wood burning stove how's yours doing


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Chay! Those sound like fun! Time to research!


----------



## Chay (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweetlily321 said:


> So far myne is still wet ish .... Maybe tomorrow  if I keep them by the wood burning stove how's yours doing


 Mine are too dry. They get hard before I can get them molded. Maybe we should mix our batches together.


----------



## Clemmey (Jan 9, 2013)

Where do you get your kits from?


----------



## Chay (Jan 10, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> Where do you get your kits from?


 I didn't use a kit. I researched what ingredients I wanted to start with and started experimenting. I'm not sure if there is a bubble bar kit on the market or not.


----------



## busy bee beauty (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, did you have any success with your trials?


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2013)

I almost started a new thread, but saw this one.  If you are still experimenting click on the link and scroll down to see the Soap Queen make solid bubble bars.

http://www.soapqueen.com/


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Apr 12, 2013)

I gave the bubble bars a break for now seeing as I'm running out of room but the ones I did make did take time to dry but work nicely and I do use SLSA in mine. I just have to make room for more soap lol then I can make bubble bars again lol


----------



## busy bee beauty (Apr 14, 2013)

I love making these guys, they are so much fun


----------



## Kirari (Apr 15, 2013)

I love bubble bars, but getting the wet to dry ratio just right has been a pain in the rear.  I'm starting to suspect I'm going to have to measure the glycerin by drops, lol.  

As far as coloring them goes, how do you guys do it?  Since the recipe I use calls for glycerin, I've just been mixing my pigments into that before mixing them together.  I'm wondering, though, if bath bomb pigments might work better.  Has anyone tried any?


----------



## Relle (Apr 15, 2013)

This video from soap queen might give you the info you require -
http://www.soapqueen.com/?s=bubble+bars


----------



## Luckyduke24 (Apr 26, 2013)

*I use this recipe*

I've used this recipe several times and with success. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmB3_4SZIvo[/ame]


----------

